# Want Photoshop?  Why "purchase" it when......



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

*Photoshop CS6 Beta* is out and you can download it* free* here: 

Download Adobe Photoshop CS6 Beta - Adobe Labs


----------



## CCericola (Mar 22, 2012)

Hehe, I see what you did there.


----------



## Diffuser (Mar 22, 2012)

How long will that 'try for limited time' be?


----------



## tirediron (Mar 22, 2012)

And here I came rushing in thinking I could lock down a pirating thread....


----------



## bhop (Mar 22, 2012)

Diffuser said:


> How long will that 'try for limited time' be?



I'd assume they'd treat it the same way they did for Lightroom, which means until the new version is officially released.


----------



## Forkie (Mar 22, 2012)

Been using it all day already!  The UI is definitely better!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Mar 22, 2012)

CCericola said:


> Hehe, I see what you did there.




shhhhhh   we don't want anyone to get taken by the elderly version (like I'm still using hah!) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







tirediron said:


> And here I came rushing in thinking I could lock down a *pirating thread*....



No sir.....    you know I behave like an angel


----------



## CCericola (Mar 22, 2012)

Yeah, just don't pay attention to the horns holding up his halo


----------



## chuasam (Mar 22, 2012)

I have CS5 and it works fine...do I really want to make myself unhappy?


----------



## Alex_B (Mar 22, 2012)

and I thought this was a piracy thread ... !


----------



## KmH (Mar 22, 2012)

chuasam said:


> I have CS5 and it works fine...do I really want to make myself unhappy?


Downloading CS6  BETA gives you the opportunity to start learning the new features and UI you will encounter when ever you upgrade from CS5.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2012)

The only downside to the beta is it might break/suffer faults or even have performance issues. Plus some parts of its codes might be revised or altered. So its a dynamic experience - it just depends how complete and how much revision adobe put into things; like with any beta software testing (though it shouldn't be anywhere near as bad a alphatesting where anything and everything might change). 

The other downside is you know you'll have to fork out for it once it comes out


----------



## bhop (Mar 22, 2012)

Overread said:


> The other downside is you know you'll have to fork out for it once it comes out



This is their new way of 'getting you'.. "Oh, i'll download this new version just to see what it's like".. *new version comes out.. "Dang.. now I miss all those new features that I got used to!"  *forks over cash..


----------



## Gaerek (Mar 22, 2012)

Overread said:


> The only downside to the beta is it might break/suffer faults or even have performance issues. Plus some parts of its codes might be revised or altered. So its a dynamic experience - it just depends how complete and how much revision adobe put into things; like with any beta software testing (though it shouldn't be anywhere near as bad a alphatesting where anything and everything might change).
> 
> The other downside is you know you'll have to fork out for it once it comes out



This may have been the case years ago, but now, public betas are all about PR. Is the chance of something going wrong higher with this than with the actual commercial release? Yeah, probably, but the actual increased chance is going to be very small. A company like Adobe is very smart. There is no NDA, and they're letting anyone download it. Do you think they would let anyone who wanted it, download it if they weren't nearly 100% certain that it would work the way it should? The answer is no. In the Internet age, every pro photographer has a blog. There are review sites. There are forums like this. Adobe is well aware that a single "kinda bad" bug could potentially hurt sales down the road.

Public betas are all about showing off what you have, and getting people hooked now. You generate enough buzz, and you'll have people begging to pay you $800 for your newest offering. At this stage of testing, all they're really after are customer comments. Will there be bugs? Yep, but there will be bugs in the actual retail version too. They want to hear what people have to say about it. They want to know how people like the UI. Maybe the default location for the 'pen' tool isn't in an efficient location. You aren't going to lose work, or have any serious issues using this software. This is essentially finished software that they want to hype up before it costs people money. Remember, the first one is free.


----------



## gerardo2068 (Mar 22, 2012)

Great news, But I will wait just like I did with LR4, Ain't got the itch LOL But I have been watching videos on Youtube. Def like the new UI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Yes!! also I'm also happy about that many more editing can be done by In Image editing instead of pop ups.


----------



## Overread (Mar 22, 2012)

Gaerek my view might be slightly differen to yours mostly because I'm coming from a mostly gamer environment where the betas often really are betas; but I do agree that a general beta should be free of most major errors or problems and that a company as big as adobe can afford to field test their product during the alpha stage on a lot more variations of machine setup to reduce their error chances further.

However I think the big beta move is partly because of the massive number of variations of hardware and software out in the market - so many combos that can cause problems you only need one or two to start a small landslide of problems

As for bad PR - eh a weak beta can be a strong source for PR; the beta fails; so you fix it. Thus you've shown that you've paid attention to consumers before even charging them - you've listened and made them part of the development process.

Any error in a beta (esp a free beta as opposed to a paid beta or alpha) is a potential for good public relations.


----------



## OpticMemory (Mar 22, 2012)

> Want Photoshop? Why "purchase" it when......



haha.. good one.


----------



## HexOmega (Mar 22, 2012)

Spent a good hour playing with it today. Good thing I've been waiting to upgrade, looks like. This is much better than the 5.5 I played with in the computer lab at work.


----------



## CMfromIL (Mar 26, 2012)

I love free betas.  Keeps my overhead low.   And since I'm not actually running any sort of business...the freer the better.


----------

